# Sweden questions Nobel Peace Prize selection basis



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

USA TODAY 
*Sweden questions Nobel Peace Prize selection basis*
Reuters - ‎7 hours ago‎

By Walter Gibbs | OSLO (Reuters) - Swedish authorities are looking into whether the Nobel Peace Prize has been going to the "wrong" type of people, like human rights campaigners and environmentalists, in violation of prize founder Alfred Nobel's will.

Hey something I agree with!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Considering Obama won it... Yeah. The wrong people indeed.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

They definitely need to ad community organizers with no experience and a sketchy past to that list. 

He's our first "American Idol President." He was elected by the same ignorant voters who year after year have called in and voted for the least talented/qualified person on American Idol. Sending the best people away in favor of the the less worthy, yet "more popular" person. Instead of voting on TV, it just extended into the voting booth. Apparently the Nobel Prize committee has similar voting issues, popularity over talent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

You would think there would be some sort of list of minimum qualifications that one must have in order to get the award.

1. Do something, anything.


----------

